# Most efficient residential plowing rig?



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

In your guys opinion what would be the most efficient rig for say 25 city residentials all within 5 miles of each other? I have sat down and thought hard about putting a plow on my truck but I have been thinking that with a 50in plow and salt spreader on my quad or maybe a gator or other UTV would be the way to go. Not sure?


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

I've used an ATV with a plow before and it sucked. The thing was only a 600cc and was very light. if there was any big drifts it would just get stuck. I got so frusterated with that after a few large snow events i decided i'm done with it. i have a deere tractor with a 42" snowblower on the front and it is awesome for residentials. It will move even deep drifts with ease and it very maneuverable. The only issue i had with that is it's too long ot get into the bed of my truck, so I would have to haul a trailer. i have a blizzard 810 on my truck now and it's great for residentials. Its also very good on larger commercial lots too because it expands to 10' or you can have wings. I'm very happy with the plow being on my truck because i stay warmer too, and its all 1 self-contained unit now.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Whatever it is, I would go as short as possible, with a front and rear blade. Jeep Wrangler or reg cab short bed pickup if you need to hold stuff in back.

How would you get the quad/gator around? Trailor it? Lots of extra time loading and unloading.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

An ATV for 25 driveways? No way man. You should use a TRUCK and do it the proper way. You'll be much more comfortable in a warm cab when its snowing or raining with 30mph winds. lol

I'm using the green dodge in my signature below but its a little big. Next year I am switching to a Jeep or Dakota regular cap short box for residential.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I would do 25 driveways with a atv....if I lived in florida. You need a truck. A jeep would be great for residential.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

So it sounds like I should just put a plow on my truck. I figure my truck would be great since its a regular cab short bed but the only downfall is the standard tranny.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I would say my Jeep TJ (Rubicon) is the ultimate Residential machine...I would like a heavier duty transmission but other than that I haven't seen anything better...I use a Meyers Poly plow and would like to switch to a Sno-way but they are not popular here and I wouldn't want to deal with fixing it.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I think you should go out and buy something in automatic. I'll bet you'll burn through clutches like crazy in a manual truck doing residential because the gear changing will be way too often. 

Any idea what kind of revenue these 25 driveways will be bringing in? You might be better off investing in a used pickup with a plow. If your not doing it till next year you can get some damn good deals in the summer on trucks with plows on them.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;712804 said:


> I think you should go out and buy something in automatic. I'll bet you'll burn through clutches like crazy in a manual truck doing residential because the gear changing will be way too often.
> 
> Any idea what kind of revenue these 25 driveways will be bringing in? You might be better off investing in a used pickup with a plow. If your not doing it till next year you can get some damn good deals in the summer on trucks with plows on them.


That probably sounds like the best idea. I would like to get a one ton dump so I could handle some small commercials as well.

I will be making roughly $25 a push on all driveways. some will be $30


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I've talked about this with a buddy of mine for ultimate driveway rig......as my truck is 20' long or so (not counting the plow).


Either a beefed up Jeep or a custom Reg Cab, Short Bed Ford Super Duty would be my choices.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I do 50 odd resi's and two small lots with this.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=40423&highlight=solo+operator's+ride


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

i do 60 resi's with it works great. definatly recommend a back plow for back dragging they work awesome. real time saver too.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75290


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Here is what my goal is to have up and running next year hopefully.

I am going to keep the quad and have it running a very tight route of 15-20 residentials. I will have to hire someone to run the quad. 

I will then purchase a one ton dump truck to do any call ins that are to far for the quad and to handle any commercial work I pick up. This will keep the miles and wear and tear off my personal truck plus give me a truck to letter up and set up just for work.

Let me know your guys opinons.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

born2farm;714515 said:


> Let me know your guys opinons.


You already got mine and a lot of other guys opinions. An ATV for 20 residential properties is ********. Your going to hire a guy for it? You couldn't pay me enough money to sit on a quad for 8 hours in a snow storm plowing snow.

What is the legal side of it there too? Here if caught on a road or sidewalk with a squad the cops will nail you at every corner. Your putting your (or employee) life at risk driving one of those dinkys on the snow covered roads with cars, trucks and real plow drivers. On the sidewalk your risking other people.

If you plan on towing it around on a trailer good luck with that. Your going to find it will take you way too long to do that many residential driveways when having to load and unload it from the trailer.

Man-up and get a real truck with a plow on it...


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

how close are th driveways? If they are right next to one another a small skid with two speed would work great. Just remeber it will need to beregistered and insured to drive on the street. It they are any distance apart then a regualr cab pickup. I would opt out of a back blade simply because they are two long. I have been plowing for a while and I can do just about anything with my f550 dump with 9' blade. The turning radius is better than most pickups.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

terraventure;714590 said:


> I have been plowing for a while and I can do just about anything with my f550 dump with 9' blade. The turning radius is better than most pickups.


I take it, that it's a 05-09 F-550?

I agree that the wide Super 60 front axle on the 05+ 450s/550s turns amazingly well....99-04, not so much


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

Landscapers in my area would use a toolcat , bobcat 18mph, high flow, single boom, snow pusher,blade,blower whatever floats your boat


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

the only problem with jeeps is they don't have much weight to them and in big storms they won't push ( or in this case back drag ) the snow as easy as a bigger truck. 

that being said , if i was doing drive ways again i would be in a jeep.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

friend of mine has a jeep for his small stuff, it is great and gets in tight, Get a rubicon with lockers. I have a built 05 Unlimited, it would be a sin to put a blade on it


----------



## grapeford (Nov 30, 2005)

If I had my wish list for driveways, I would have a Chevy (1) ton, 6 ft bed, Duramax diesel, 8.0 ' fisher MMII, and some sick snow tires. Unfortunately, you can't have a dedicated plow truck and not be able to utilize it the rest of the season. I run an 05 Chevy 1 ton dump, Duramax, 8ft MMII plow. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been thinking the same I have 30 resis I do besides my commercials, all college houses with cars everywhere and my tuck is to damn big for them.350 crewcab. Looks like some else has your problem. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/986972518.html


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

In my opinon Neige uses the best equipment for doing driveways. He runs Kubota tractors with blowers and he can do a normal size driveway it about 1 minute. 

Select Service also has great equipment for doing driveways. You might want to check out his profile page for pics and info.

Ever since I got a rear plow I can knock out residential accounts in no time flat. My driveway is about 40' long and 25' wide and I can do it in 2-3 minutes.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

The more I've been thinking about it....the more I like the Ford Super Duty Reg Cab/Short Bed (have to be custom as you can only buy a Reg Cab/Long Bed) with a diesel and a 9'+ V. 
Basically my truck.....but like 4' shorter


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been thinking about this, and I think i have the best solution. A highly Modified jeep.

Start by swapping in a cummins 4BT. I've not decided what to use for a Trans yet. Then put something along the lines of leaf sprung dana 60's. Set it up for 4 wheel steering. Then build 2 big brine tank into the bottom of the body that will take somewhere along the lines of 150 gallons of brine to give a bit of weight behind the rig. Cut off the back end of the rig, and put a short V box spreader on the back. top it off with something along the lines of a 8'6" V of your choice on the front end. 

Seriously, I think that their is a market for a highly maneuverable driveway rig. I've kinda been mulling over the issue. I think that I might work on a prototype this summer. I won't say more except that i've been looking at what it would take to get a patent.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

i know i'm ******** but every time it snow's i'm doing 24-28 houses with a 24" 2stage blower and a shovel..... i hate it, but i got bigger than i wanted this winter and i can't buy better equipment cuz all my money's tied up in new lawn equipment.
but i think a summer project will be a jeep with a 350 fuel injected chev in it with a built 700R4 auto, dana 40 out front and a 60 in the back with some good tires, central hydraulic's with a 6 foot back drag blade super low and a 2 stage with a built in ramp where the back seats should be, and a 8.2 foot vee plow. but make some large lead inserts so i can put about 1500lbs on the floor boards. as strong and as heavy as an F250 but with the super short wheel base, clip on wings to push it out to 10 foot, drive ways or lots, at home at both


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

grapeford;714668 said:


> If I had my wish list for driveways, I would have a Chevy (1) ton, 6 ft bed, Duramax diesel, 8.0 ' fisher MMII, and some sick snow tires. Unfortunately, you can't have a dedicated plow truck and not be able to utilize it the rest of the season. I run an 05 Chevy 1 ton dump, Duramax, 8ft MMII plow. I couldn't be happier.


 That would be nice. I have a dedicated hunting truck, F350 6 man, 7.3,exhaust,upgrade turbo,air bags and comp. set up for my camper. Wish I had a duramax


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

i have the ultimate residential machine I have a geo tracker with landscaping bricks in the back for ballast it is extremely cheap on gas with a 72 inch plow it is great I ported and polished the head, custom exhaust, and some computer work it really gets around it has plenty of power I hooked up back to bacck with a jeep cherokee and pulls it all over


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm gonna say the toolcat from bobcat
jongeer has the best setup though


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

oh, with the snow blower


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

nekos;714645 said:


> the only problem with jeeps is they don't have much weight to them and in big storms they won't push ( or in this case back drag ) the snow as easy as a bigger truck.
> 
> that being said , if i was doing drive ways again i would be in a jeep.


Ive pushed 16" without a problem....in fact the snow was coming over the top of the blade. Weight is not an issue...just pile more salt in the back.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is MY ulitmate plowing machine. 1998 Dodge 1500, club cab, short box, 4x4, AT, 318 V-8, 8' 4" Snow-Way V-blade on the front and 7' 7" power up & down box back blade. It also has the other stuff needed like radio/CD player, bed mounted tool box, flasher and rear back up light, room in the cab in back to haul the kids or other tools.

It has a total length of 23' 6" which might seem long. But I would say go measure your current plow truck.

The only thing I would change if i could would be make it an '08 2500. The best part is I only paid $6,000 for it this summer.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice looking rig. Thats not long at all. My Green Dodge Ram 1500 alone is 23' long PLUS the blade. lol


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

I use my rtv 900 and it works great all the weight and power you need plus easy to get in and out of small areas


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

zabMasonry;714698 said:


> I've been thinking about this, and I think i have the best solution. A highly Modified jeep.
> 
> Start by swapping in a cummins 4BT. I've not decided what to use for a Trans yet. Then put something along the lines of leaf sprung dana 60's. Set it up for 4 wheel steering. Then build 2 big brine tank into the bottom of the body that will take somewhere along the lines of 150 gallons of brine to give a bit of weight behind the rig. Cut off the back end of the rig, and put a short V box spreader on the back. top it off with something along the lines of a 8'6" V of your choice on the front end.
> 
> Seriously, I think that their is a market for a highly maneuverable driveway rig. I've kinda been mulling over the issue. I think that I might work on a prototype this summer. I won't say more except that i've been looking at what it would take to get a patent.


Yeah, this would be great with a Dodge NV 4500 tranny, due to it's size and ability to handle the torque of the Cummins. Then take a sawzall to that 8' 6" and make it a 7' 6" Vee. Top it all off with a little Daniels or SnowMan.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I do mainly commercial but still have kept 15+ driveways. Have always ran 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. I can't imagine doing some of the driveways I do with some dingy jeep or s-10 or Ranger. 
There is something to be said for back dragging with a 800-900 pound plow, they tend to get right down to the pavement. Dropping whatever little 600-700 plow on the same stuff don't cut the mustard. 
Same goes for pushing, a good heavy plow gets right down to business and doesn't ride up. Little plow, little truck, plow rides up and if not plow catches hard pack and light truck goes sideways. 
What about 3 feet of plowed up hard pack in the end of a driveway from city plow. (See above.) Heavy truck and heavy plow push straight through.
Overall the job gets done much more quickly with less abuse on the equipment. I do agree that some driveways are tight and a good sized rig will be difficult to get around in, but overall the trade off of going shorter, and smaller just doesn't win in the end, IMO. You'd be better off to not put a plow on your rig and just haul around a snowblower.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm looking into doing some residentials (mostly family type crap) next year, and every guy I've talked to has said the rig I'll be using is good for residentials.

I'm gonna be using an S10 Blazer, 7.5 SnoWay 22. I'd probably just use a broadcast spreader and salt bags for salting.

That's a rig that'd make sense to me. Small, tight turning radius, easy to get in and around obstacles. About the only better vehicle my family owns is my brother's '89 Bronco II


----------



## grapeford (Nov 30, 2005)

I would definitely go with the Dodge 2500 or 3500 ext cab. *(for the kids) short bed, Cummins turbo, 8 ft fisher MMII. That ***** would pull a school down.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Camden;714690 said:


> In my opinon Neige uses the best equipment for doing driveways. He runs Kubota tractors with blowers and he can do a normal size driveway it about 1 minute.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The best equipment would be what you can afford and enjoy using.. I think Neige is onto something with the inverted blowers. Fast and fun.. My ultimate driveway machine is our TV145 with 98" pxpl pronovost blower... Can do a driveway to perfection in well under a minute.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

grapeford;716046 said:


> I would definitely go with the Dodge 2500 or 3500 ext cab. *(for the kids) short bed, Cummins turbo, 8 ft fisher MMII. That ***** would pull a school down.


Do you need to pull down a school when plowing driveways? 
I have a 1/4 acer lot with 6 oak trees should I get a Kubota tractor to mow the lawn? "it will pull down a school"

OK 
you asked for MOST EFFICIENT Probably the Kubota with a inverted blower (what ever an Inverted blower is) next would probably be a skid steer, however probably hard to get from driveway to driveway and not much fun. next a Jeep wrangler, I can think of nothing else as short and as maneuverable. plenty of power FOR DRIVEWAYS not parking lots.

I've used pickups, sold it when I tryed a Jeep I doubled my income by using a jeep.
never used a tractor or skid steer.
JMO


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Hiniker C-plow on whatever truck you want. No need for a back blade, cleans well and light enough to fit about any truck. I had one for driveways and it worked great, just like plowing forward but in reverse. I sold ours and gave all the residential work away, it was a pain in the butt and didn't make us much money. Spend less=make more$!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

fortydegnorth;716688 said:


> Spend less=make more$!!


MMMM thats the motto I use FOR plowing driveways? 

JMO


----------



## MrBillsLawn (Nov 15, 2005)

the best rig that is used around here is just a one ton truck with heavy duty springs. put either a 8.5'-9' straight blade or a vee-blade on the front and a swig wing on the back. you have to do a lot of beefing up on the back to get it right or you just tear the frame apart. we usally use 12" channel along the bottom of the frame to just in front of the rear axel and then run 3/8" x 6" diagonal from the bottom of the cariage to the top of the frame on the outside. take the same 12" channel and make a bumper to mount the arms and cylnder to. the swig wing has a 8.5' or 9' board with 3.5' wings that fold out on each side to give you a total width of 15.5' or 16'. if you put a good plower in the driver seat you can pull a driveway in one pass. if you are out before the city or county plows and if you are good enough you can spread the snow in the street, or if your driveways are all in a row, pull the snow all the way down the street and stack it at the end. if you build it right and take care of it, the plow will last forever. the guy that i know that started building them is now on his third truck with the same blade. the blade is over 25 years old and still works like a dream. plus this makes it really wasy to get close to mailboxes.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

This is my best effort yet. Each season it is refined and add too!

A 6.5hp R-Tek Toro singl stage
2 - Steel Core ergo shovels
And "Silver"









For all resi it is a good, but still gettin better setup.

C.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

MrBillsLawn;717045 said:


> if you are out before the city or county plows and if you are good enough you can spread the snow in the street


VERY VERY Illegal and UNPROFESSIONAL

of the 98 driveways I do, you would get that truck into about 10 of them. most of my driveways are L shaped and about 90% have curves in them

JMO


----------



## grapeford (Nov 30, 2005)

No ,you don't have to, but it's nice to have something you can also pull a trailer with when it's not snowing for the other 9 months. That's why i've never been crazy about 1/2 tons plowing or trailering.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Id say a short bed F150 with a 7-7'6" straight plow, anything smaller and well its just less weight.

Other vehicles that would probably be ok would be full SUVs, tahoe, suburban, avalanche, expedition etc.

You talking any age or just newer vehicles?


----------



## plowem (Dec 2, 2007)

Plow with a jeep? I didn't even know it snowed in Florida?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Regular cab, longbox 2500 Silverado with an eight foot Hiniker C Plow. That is what I run on driveways.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

One truck I run is a '95 F-150. We do well over 185 driveways and I do more than half with this truck. It works awesome in driveways, the viability is great, and it weights about 1600lb more than a wrangler. Length without the plow is 16.5'.

The specs are:

Rebuilt 4r70w (heavy duty)
Youkon 4.56 Gears
Rebuilt Front and Rear Rears
Rear Aussie Locker
Front OX Locker
Alloy axle shafts
CTM High Strength U-joints (Front)
F-250 2WD Front springs
F-250 Rear springs
Totally rebuilt front end
Custom bed with hoist


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Epic, we have a lot in common, I too use a hiniker c-plow on the residential run. I also run several blizzards but don't like using them on most of our resis.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I think the Hinker is a good idea being able to flip over and black blade. Does it have down force?


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

It doesn't have down pressure, but it is far superior to backblading. Sometimes,depending on conditions and on long backdrag runs, you may have to drag it twice to clean down to the pavement the whole length, but I've compared traditional backdragging and using the c-plow function on the same plow and there is no comparison. The downside is the plow now runs around $6k


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well sounds like a lot of good ideas. Im gonna try and find either a regular cab long bed 3/4ton or a reg cab 1 ton dump. out of what i plow now there are only two or three that this would be a pain to get around. guess i will just have to narrow my selection or do tight spots by hand.


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

My Old Toyota std. cab, short bed 4cyl. is faster than my f250 for any drive. It'll turn right with a jeep. With a 7.5' snoway lightweight and down pressure, plus two toro paddle blowers in back this combo works best for me on res drives.
If my Toyota was a bit newer, I'd throw a snowman back plow on it, like my 250 has, and it would the best small drive machine out there.
Pete


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;712804 said:


> I think you should go out and buy something in automatic. I'll bet you'll burn through clutches like crazy in a manual truck doing residential because the gear changing will be way too often.
> 
> Any idea what kind of revenue these 25 driveways will be bringing in? You might be better off investing in a used pickup with a plow. If your not doing it till next year you can get some damn good deals in the summer on trucks with plows on them.


I do driveways, lots, and private roads and with the pickups on driveways, I've only replaced one clutch in the past 5 years.


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Get a Full size truck with a shortbox and a small V8 with a 7 1/2 blade automatic trans and you will be a set. Will do residential or small commercial.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I run a residential route in addition to the commercial lots we do.

There are many different variations to driveways, that bring in different challenges.

Curved short tight drives. Drives up a hill with a crest the plow doesnt touch.
Short tight turns with no where to put snow.
Side by side drives. Again with no where to put snow.

Law says we cant push snow across street. (even though many plowers do)

So it is tough to say any one type of vehicle is best. 
I have used many different rigs and found each has advantages and disadvantages.

My F150 short bed with Snowdogg MD 75 works well for most straight longer drives. 
Does not work well in tight quarters or curved drives. 
We have some drives that a truck with blade just cannot do.... 
Or takes twice a long and a lot more effort. 

The Jeep Cherekee with the 6' 6" blade with a backdrag blade works great for many of the 
shorter tighter quarters many of our drives seem to be. It turns on a dime. The shorter blade alows it to fit in tighter spots. The short wheel base is wonderfull.
Also the Jeep has a nice heavy duty straight axle on front. Add HD springs or Timbrens
and it holds up very well. Especially if you use a light plow like the SnowDogg MD68(about 400 lbs)

We also added wings to the 6' 6" blade for doing the commercial lots. 
This takes it out to a 8 foot swipe then. 
We've used it at Kohls, Red Lobster, Office Depot, Payless shoes, 7-11, Smokey Bones and more. With a good driver behind the wheel, it can really move a lot of snow !

The wings can go on / off in a couple of minutes.
We beefed the plow up a little bit and added a little more weight to it,
And the jeep with the HD springs has handled it well.

My wife LOVES driving it to plow with. She hates using the trucks. (for DRIVES)

So a lot depends on what type of drives you will be doing I guess. And if you want to use your rig for other stuff as well......

Our trucks are used year round. The Jeep is a winter snow plow rig only now.....
(it could be used in summer, but we have a Van and a Escort wagon the gets 30+MPG for summer.

Bob


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Depends on the driveways, and storage areas ( snow). In my area, many are smaller driveways, with little front yard. I run rangers CW landscaper flat-decks, that have a ramp for the blowers. Most small driveways are pushed to the rear, then can blow the snow into the back yard. We have a lot of cars and other obstacles, so we use the blowers allot, but have the blades on the trucks for heavy or end of driveway stuff. For the larger driveways, or commercial stuff, I use a full size truck. For tightly routed areas, I have a tractor, with a blade ( or blower ) and a spreader on back, great for small driveways, and sidewalks. Like all season tires, no one set up will be perfect.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

> riend of mine has a jeep for his small stuff, it is great and gets in tight, Get a rubicon with lockers. I have a built 05 Unlimited, it would be a sin to put a blade on it


DO NOT USE LOCKERS WHEN PLOWING...you will snap the drivers side axle.


----------



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

what are lockers?

Thxs


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

If ya want my 2cents... We do around 50+(depends on if anyone calls in for service) Residential drives and a truck with a plow just doesn't cut it, so we dont even use one for them anymore. We either use a skid with large bucket to scoop, and dump along the drive or a small trator with front mount blower to blow the snow where we want it. 90% of the drives are too small or have too many obsticles to get anything done efficeintly with a truck plow. It works....plenty of other guys are using them, but after a couple storms you end up with a huge pile of snow and nowhere else to put it. With the skid we can turn sideways in the drive, and push the pile back or just pile it up more. With the blower we can send the pile farther in the yard to be out of the way. Also, the blower reduces teh high pile at the end of the drive that gets in the way of seeing cars while pulling out of the drive. We save the plows for the larger stuff, lots or huge/long drives, in that situation, they kick butt compared to just a bucket.... We are seriously thinking about a toolcat with blower next year so we can haul stuff in the back as ell as my helper!


----------



## k5PlowGuy (Feb 4, 2009)

k5 Blazer or a Full Size Bronco with 7'6 Front and Pull plow. They're both manueverable in driveways, have decent weight and if anything breaks parts are cheap.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Get a Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

i honestly wouldnt worry to much about plowing with a standard transmission. I have an F350 reg cab 8 ft bed with a 6 speed tranny in it and it works awesome. I use it for 25 drives and 2 commercials. havent gone through a clutch yet.(but ithink im heading in that direction...) its been fine forme for as long as ive had it. I have a 9ft plow and a 2 yd sander in the back also. AWESOME for residentials, i havent had a problem with it at all. but then again i wouldnt mind throwing a plow on our 2006 jeep wrangler..


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I use bronco's full size in my sig. i put 400# in the back and they work well we even do a 3 acer lot and in the last 26incher we kept up. with that and 5 other lots and 26 driveways. short is the way to go on driveways.


----------

